# What do I have to do to become a spanish Recidant



## feefayfife (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,
Can any one help me with what I have to fill in and do to become a Spanish Residant.


----------



## cameron palma nova (May 31, 2008)

are you in the baleares islands if so i can help you ive just done mine in palma it took 3 hours and only 8euros but ive been here sevral years . cameron


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

feefayfife said:


> Hi,
> Can any one help me with what I have to fill in and do to become a Spanish Residant.


Have a look at the sticky above for a starter headed Spanish residency certificates


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

I just added a bit to the sticky too.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Cameron - Palma Nova -Hi Cameron, help.......... We need to come to Palma for the winter for my elderly mother to have some better weather.

We were over for a few days last week and enjoyed it. But have some questions about winter there. We are thinking Bendinat, Puerto Portals etc.

Thank you.


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry, also wondering whether we would be better in Palma near Paseo Maritimo? But we probably wouldn't meet one English speaker the entire 6 months there!!!


----------

